# Top 3 in Bach´s WTC ?



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

Which are the three best fuges, or preludes in
Johann Sebastian Bach´s Well Tempered Clavier, book 1 or 2?
When it comes to innovation and influence, as well as their aesthetic importance, 
historical significance, most beautiful, daring and outstanding?

Choose three?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd choose all 48 preludes and 48 fugues. Each one is outstanding, and I'm not picky.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So subjective!

I could choose 40!!

I prefer Book Two, by the way, for the more developed preludes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I'll be more selective but there's no way I'm restricting myself to 3 each.

Book 1 preludes:
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 7 in E flat major
No. 9 in E major
No. 12 in F minor
No. 15 in G major
No. 17 in A flat major
No. 18 in G sharp minor
No. 22 in B flat minor
No. 23 in B major
No. 24 in B minor

Book 1 Fugues:
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 6 in D minor
No. 8 in D sharp minor
No. 11 in F major
No. 12 in F minor
No. 13 in F sharp major
No. 14 in F sharp minor
No. 15 in G major
No. 16 in G minor
No. 19 in A major
No. 20 in A minor
No. 21 in B flat major
No. 22 in B flat minor
No. 23 in B major
No. 24 in B minor

Book 2 Preludes:
No. 3 in C sharp major
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 7 in E flat major
No. 9 in E major
No. 11 in F major
No. 15 in G major
No. 20 in A minor

Book 2 Fugues:
No. 2 in C minor
No. 3 in C sharp major
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 5 in D major
No. 7 in E flat major
No. 8 in D sharp minor
No. 9 in E major
No. 13 in F sharp major
No. 14 in F sharp minor
No. 15 in G major
No. 16 in G minor
No. 17 in A flat major
No. 18 in G sharp minor
No. 21 in B flat major
No. 22 in B flat minor
No. 23 in B major


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Book 1- E-flat Minor Prelude and Fugue, A-flat Major Prelude and Fugue

Book 2- G Major Prelude and Fugue.

My personal favorites for today (I am also currently playing both the E-flat Minor and A-flat Major, so I'm much more familiar with them). 

But, I will say as well that I can't choose three permanent favorites. They're all wonderful pieces.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Book 1- E-flat Minor Prelude and Fugue, A-flat Major Prelude and Fugue
> 
> Book 2- G Major Prelude and Fugue.
> 
> But, I will say as well that I can't choose three permanent favourites. They're all wonderful pieces.


I am adding + 1 too this.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Favourite: Prelude & Fugue in C# from *book 2*






Schiff plays it best, in my opinion.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> Favourite: Prelude & Fugue in C# from *book 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a brilliant interpretation - thanks for posting it!

Random question: I wonder why Bach chose to write this in C-sharp rather than D-flat. Five flats would have been easier to read than seven sharps! But who am I to question the master? Perhaps he wanted to show that each piece was a step higher on the chromatic scale, and sharps were the best way of conveying that sense of the key moving higher with each piece.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> Favourite: Prelude & Fugue in C# from *book 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great interpretation indeed. This prelude is so profoundly moving! I am ashamed I never took the time to listen to Schiff's whole set of the 48. Now I realize what I have been missing out!



Bettina said:


> Random question: I wonder why Bach chose to write this in C-sharp rather than D-flat. Five flats would have been easier to read than seven sharps! But who am I to question the master? Perhaps he wanted to show that each piece was a step higher on the chromatic scale, and sharps were the best way of conveying that sense of the key moving higher with each piece.


Well, as sharps may be used to represent Christus I guess the more the better in Bach's case


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

When it comes to my personal top 3 the first two are quite easy for me to choose:

1. _C-sharp minor (Book I, BWV 849)_
Particularly the five-part triple fugue, which in my opinion embodies the *greatest 115 measures of music ever written*. The development is the most organic, as all the music seems to be derived from just one four-note motif and builds to something that transcends music as an art - it is difficult to find any other words for this. Certainly Bach's greatest fugue, it is arguably one the greatest achievements of mankind.

2. _B minor (Book I, BWV 869)_
The trio sonata-like prelude with its painful, incessantly wandering bass which evokes a dumbfounding feeling of helplessness and inevitability of fate is followed by a profound fugue that appears to be the epitome of lament and desperation. But then, suddenly, light...!

Regarding number 3, it feels rather impossible for me to choose. But for the moment, I will go with the Prelude and Fugue in B-flat major from Book II, mostly for its sublime prelude.


----------



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

That's what I call an Answer. I'm overwhelmed, thank you.

Book 1 preludes:
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 7 in E flat major
No. 9 in E major
No. 12 in F minor
No. 15 in G major
No. 17 in A flat major
No. 18 in G sharp minor
No. 22 in B flat minor
No. 23 in B major
No. 24 in B minor

Book 1 Fugues:
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 6 in D minor
No. 8 in D sharp minor
No. 11 in F major
No. 12 in F minor
No. 13 in F sharp major
No. 14 in F sharp minor
No. 15 in G major
No. 16 in G minor
No. 19 in A major
No. 20 in A minor
No. 21 in B flat major
No. 22 in B flat minor
No. 23 in B major
No. 24 in B minor

Book 2 Preludes:
No. 3 in C sharp major
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 7 in E flat major
No. 9 in E major
No. 11 in F major
No. 15 in G major
No. 20 in A minor

Book 2 Fugues:
No. 2 in C minor
No. 3 in C sharp major
No. 4 in C sharp minor
No. 5 in D major
No. 7 in E flat major
No. 8 in D sharp minor
No. 9 in E major
No. 13 in F sharp major
No. 14 in F sharp minor
No. 15 in G major
No. 16 in G minor
No. 17 in A flat major
No. 18 in G sharp minor
No. 21 in B flat major
No. 22 in B flat minor
No. 23 in B major[/QUOTE]


----------



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

One question that belongs to the same topic: 
Which book is the best, most interesting, musically exciting Bach´s WTC 1 or WTC 2 ?


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Hard to choose. I find that in his fugues usually longer subjects are more melodic but treated with less development, while shorter subjects are less melodic but with deeper development.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

NothungWorld said:


> One question that belongs to the same topic:
> Which book is the best, most interesting, musically exciting Bach´s WTC 1 or WTC 2 ?


Oh dear, such a question that's keep in ones mind all day.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bettina said:


> This is a brilliant interpretation - thanks for posting it!
> 
> Random question: I wonder why Bach chose to write this in C-sharp rather than D-flat. Five flats would have been easier to read than seven sharps! But who am I to question the master? Perhaps he wanted to show that each piece was a step higher on the chromatic scale, and sharps were the best way of conveying that sense of the key moving higher with each piece.


Hehe... I might not be the person to ask about the complexities of keys... It is a wonderful piece, though, and much lovelier on piano than a tinny harpsichord in my opinion. Love how at around 0:18 the rhythmic structure is changed very slightly - just enough to make you do a little double-take and then smile afterwards. Pure Bach :tiphat:


----------

